# Mariposa has a small udder



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

Well I have 27 days to go and I checked her tonight and she has a small udder...definately more than there before....I am so excited~~!!  :leap:


----------



## AngelGoats (Jan 28, 2010)

So Mariposa is due Feb 16th? I was wondering have you by chance checked her ligs? Is she a ff or is this not her first rodeo? The reason I ask is that I have a Nubian that has kiided before, and although I thought she was not due until 2-14, she has already lost her plug and her ligs are almost completely gone.... I just keep scratching my head....


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I know the feeling jduwall.... It is an exciting time. 

My Sabrina (FF) is due mid Feb. too and she has had a little udder development for about a month. But I notice that the past couple days, it is getting fuller and the teats are getting bigger. Her ligs are starting to sag but still firm.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She may surprise you at the last moment...and grow...in the udder ...some do.... :wink: :thumb: ray:


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

Hope she has what you are looking for!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My FF is due in 21 days and her udder is bigger than a few days ago, Mariposa's on target for growth and will continue growing til even after she delivers.
I've found that when a doe has a single or twins, the udder growth shows that....with triplets it's even bigger.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

awww Congrats! I am excited for you! Maybe you'll have Valentine's Day kids!!! 

We have 3 does due at the end of Feb, and I felt two tummies tonight and felt lots of kicking!!! Makes me soooo excited! 

Being new to this, and waiting on our 4th doe to kid since July....I have to say that each one feels like the first! The excitement and anticipation! I love it!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

:leap: :? ok....I am so nervous now...big snow storm here...looks like a blizzard out there....I go out to feed and play with my girls and Mariposa has dropped....isn't it really early for that...I mean she looks really different...not posty yet.......I am going back out to check on her later....

this is so hard for me....she is very very shy.....she hates to be touched...I have to catch her to feel her udder....but it is so hard to hug and love on her when she is so close...my other girls love lovins'....is it ok for me to keep grabbing her to pet her or is that too much stress on her and the babies? (oh I hope it is ok to still snuggle her)..... onder: 

I was hoping she would be tamer by now... :sigh:


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh forgot to ask...I would like to give her ivomectrin before delivery...is she too close now? should be 26 days, but?????? not sure now


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If the Doe has 26 days left.... that is to early....  

when you say drop... what do you mean?

Are you sure ...about her Due date..... ?

Ivomac is good to give, 1 month prior to kidding...which if it is 26 more days that is good timing......but "do not" use the Ivomac Plus ...it is bad for preggo Does.


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

she looks lean over the back side now...belly is now deeper...can see the babies moving around really easily now


----------

